# nirvana-shop.com



## EmeraldBlitz (Dec 25, 2007)

I ordered White Widow from here on 12/21.
On 12/25 the package was shipped.
On 01/17 the package was received. 
As stated it was stealthy. Bubble wrap packaging with a holiday stocking inside. Even a holiday card. Though I was somewhat worried that after such a long time in shipping it was lost (23 days). Glad to have finally gotten it. 

Next step is to germinate some and see how they grow!




Will update when I receive the shipment as well as germ ratios, growth, and yield.


----------



## Dr.Dro (Dec 25, 2007)

Do you know if Nirvana ships to Canada?
Thanks,Dro:cool2:


----------



## Wise Man (Dec 25, 2007)

Dr.Dro said:
			
		

> Do you know if Nirvana ships to Canada?
> Thanks,Dro:cool2:


I think they ship worldwide?


----------



## King Bud (Dec 25, 2007)

> Do you know if Nirvana ships to Canada?


They didn't used to, but now they do.


----------



## EmeraldBlitz (Dec 26, 2007)

I would assume so.Their new advertiing ploy is "Nirvana Global" 

On another note I have heard good things for nirvanas White Widow. I hope it was a good choice.:hubba:


----------



## Firepower (Dec 26, 2007)

do you guys now if this shop ever got their crap back to normal? i know recently there was a lot of com[plaints of peeps not getint their seeds and bad customer service afterwards...be careful


----------



## EmeraldBlitz (Dec 26, 2007)

I hope so! I came here and saw tbg and mutt doing their ww grow. I think they both said theirs was from nirvana.


----------



## Dr.Dro (Dec 26, 2007)

Firepower said:
			
		

> do you guys now if this shop ever got their crap back to normal? i know recently there was a lot of com[plaints of peeps not getint their seeds and bad customer service afterwards...be careful


 
I been trying to reach them all day today and nobody would answer the phonesMaybe there closed for the holidays:confused2:
Also I tried there online customer sevice and it says that it's temperaly down:hairpull: 
Dro:cool2:


----------



## EmeraldBlitz (Dec 26, 2007)

Interesting. Hope thats not a bad omen!


----------



## umbra (Dec 26, 2007)

I think many compnies close for holidays


----------



## Mutt (Dec 26, 2007)

EmeraldBlitz said:
			
		

> I hope so! I came here and saw tbg and mutt doing their ww grow. I think they both said theirs was from nirvana.


The original was...this grow is F2's but parents came from nirvana about 2 yrs ago.

There is always a delay on seeds this time of year. Mail is crazy. I try to avoid getting seeds until after the new year. myself.


----------



## EmeraldBlitz (Dec 26, 2007)

Mutt said:
			
		

> The original was...this grow is F2's but parents came from nirvana about 2 yrs ago.
> 
> There is always a delay on seeds this time of year. Mail is crazy. I try to avoid getting seeds until after the new year. myself.


 

how many differnt phenos showed in the f2? were they worth breeding?


----------

